
Ask HN: How can software engineers help with the Covid-19 pandemic? - ksj2114
I&#x27;m a software engineer that just left my job. We were working on a startup but helping with COVID-19 seems FAR more urgent.<p>Looking for ideas about how other software engineers are contributing! Happy to do something software or non-software related.
======
mtmail
"Covid-19 projects looking for volunteers"
[https://helpwithcovid.com/](https://helpwithcovid.com/) (yesterday's HN
discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22615453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22615453))

